# Help ID this version of 'Pas de Deux' ?



## ClownFrown (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello,

If anyone could help me identify this recording of Pas de Deux, I'd really appreciate it. The licensing info pointed to Vladimir Spivakov and the National Philharmonic of Russia, but I checked out that recording and it didn't match.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2020)

I think this is the right one:




 EDIT: Now I'm not so sure, the timings are not identical.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Here it is, if you have not already found it! It was claimed by the owner of the recording so it is now very easy to find the original!


----------

